# W&W RCX-100 Limbs



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

There is one person at my club with these. We swapped one day between my Winex and his RCX-100 at the same poundage. The RCX-100 limbs stack noticeably more. Other than that, they sound great.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the Draw Length ? I'm only drawing 28" 
Rick


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine is 29.5"


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm shooting these at 30" DL. I love them. I don't know about the stacking though. I don't think they do. These are long 34# limbs, and at 30" draw, they give me dead on 38# with the limb bolts two turns out from the dead-center position. So, they ascribe perfectly to the rule-of-thumb, and I feel like they're really smooth. I think they're good and fast too. At just 38# on the fingers, I'm getting 204 fps with my 30" A/C/Es, and can hit 90 meters sighting on the gold with some room to spare on the elevation bar.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

were the limbs different length? i would say the opposite in that my rcxs felt smoother. did you keep tiller identical? i would say they were a step up from winex i had shot but to each their own.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I shoot the long RCX-100 limbs of 36lbs at 28inches and I draw 29. and I also like them, and I don't seem to think they stack anymore than any other high-end limbs do.


----------

